# Did I hear you say "TREAT"?????



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Tux one week away from 9 months. Maybe they can hear better when they tilt their heads.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

He is just so pretty! Or maybe I should say handsome. Love the picture!


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

Thank you. Yours is adorable also! There is no such thing as a Havanese that isn't gorgeous!!!


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

He is one cute boy!


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Tux is adorable! I can't get enough of head tilt pics! Havanese are soo cute when they look at us that way!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

What a sweetie pie! 😊


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Oh my gosh he is just the cutest little guy. I could just give him a big smoosh right now.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Love that picture!


----------



## HavGracie (Feb 27, 2012)

Love that beautiful face!


----------



## Raffi'sMom (Jan 25, 2016)

Such an adorable head tilt.


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Tux I bet you got two treats with that cute head tilt!


----------

